# Gecko



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

hey all, i just seen a gecko jump out of my bin. it did not look like a Asia gecko. it was dark brown with a light brown strip on either side. would like to know what type it was. sorry ran off before i could get a pic.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

any one ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 8, 2010)

we need a bit more detail that that ......
how big was it?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

hhmm about 3inchs real googlely eyes


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 8, 2010)

stone gecko ?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

i'll see if i can get some pics tonight it was cute it had same tail missing too, i all was have geckos around but mostly the Asia geckos. but had a few skinks in the shed too.


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2010)

probably an Asian house gecko


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

Australis said:


> probably an Asian house gecko



yep


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

nah this one was bigger and different color and i have bush behind me and was not pink


----------



## kupper (Nov 8, 2010)

most asian house geckos are pink to white at night ...... living in your bin suggest arboreal and unless it was a robusta it would have been AHG


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

it was bigger and brown and more muscular with eyes that stuck out more


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

ln the out side wheelie bin


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2010)

Might be one of these then?






You've not even given your location, so no one has a chance in hell of guessing lol... besides the obvious AHG.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2010)

was this it? 
Google Image Result for http://i.pbase.com/o6/17/727617/1/73444599.xJ1gg0Lz.PICT0081_edited1.jpg


----------



## cement (Nov 8, 2010)

it was dark brown with a light brown strip on either side.

Yup fits the description!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 8, 2010)

Probably Hemidactylus frenatus.

Did it look like this


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 8, 2010)

wouldn't mind a few of them in my bin =D


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2010)

Its amazing how different geckos can look during the day, they easily fool the inexperienced into thinking they are different species


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

very close to it


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

you calling me inexperienced ? i do know what a a Asia gecko looks like ok i have heaps around the house through out the day and night and im in QLD different climate too


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 8, 2010)

no hes merely stating that many geckos and reptiles can quite easily be confusing as they change colours on a regular basis


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah i do know they do it was a different head shape to a house gecko and bigger eyes. and had strips


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 8, 2010)

what PART of queensland are you in


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

in between brissy and gold coast


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 8, 2010)

Tattooedkitten said:


> very close to it



You mean the Hemidactylus frenatus? With picture above?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

the one above that post, looks like but with more smoother skin.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, mate. I can *almost* guarantee that, in our neck of the woods, it's likely to be and Asian House Gecko in his day clothes. I have ones that hang out around my front door that are dark chocolate brown in colour! They look amazingly different to when you see them in the house at night on the white walls!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

short hand writing by the way lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

would it have big eyes and is about a female hand size with two light brown strips ( Kristy) and yeah used the little icon too


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah, mate. 3 inches sounds about right for an adult, and yep, can go from very dark choccy brown to tan, with lighter stripes on the sides. Then, at night, they go that white/pinkish colour.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

i cant belive this thread has made 3 pages.

You are the one who says you are experienced and you are the one that saw it!

how can you expect a bunch of people sitting on there computers to ID it on the crappy description that you gave especially when it takes nearly 3 pages before anyone knows where you live!

my money is still on AHG

donks


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

i did not call my self either and it was not called for and i like to keep where i live to my self more there are such thing as stalkers


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 8, 2010)

something tells me you will never have to worry about one of those....


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 8, 2010)

thats understandable


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 8, 2010)

hhmmm i'll see if i can take a pic it was a nice one too scared the hell out of me


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> something tells me you will never have to worry about one of those....


 
Gold haha


----------



## GeneticProject (Nov 8, 2010)

Yup by the description. I'm going to say it's defs a
patternless or reduced pattern nephurus levis.! Don't argue people i kno I'm right.!


----------



## Colin (Nov 9, 2010)

my guess is a Hemidactylus frenatus wheeleribineri ? but i dont know much about geckos.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 9, 2010)

Colin said:


> my guess is a Hemidactylus frenatus wheeleribineri ? but i dont know much about geckos.


 
A rare species that one


----------

